# Switching food...need help



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I would look at Annamaet grain free. Either Manitok or Aqulauk. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edgard409 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would personally try Acana Pacifica first rather than orijen because going from eukanuba to orijen will be hard to digest since orijen is really high protein. Acana is the same company as Orijen and the the fish formula is the same except less protein.


----------



## Abby girl (May 26, 2013)

Our last GR had a problem with hot spots and itchy skin and when we got Abby we decided to try going grain/corn etc - altho our vet is skeptical about all the recent outcry against corn in particular.  Anyhow, we switched Abby over to Petcurean "Now" Puppy Large Breed. It is a Canadian product but looking at the website it would seem it's available elsewhere in North America as well as internationally and on-line: http://www.petcurean.com/retailers We did quite a bit of research prior to choosing this one - we considered Arcana as well as Orijen but, for the same reason as edgard409 mentioned, Orijen was too high in protein. She's been doing very well on it - a bit of loose stool during the transition but nothing a bit of time and pumpkin didn't remedy. Cheers.


----------



## Abby girl (May 26, 2013)

PS - I just typed Chicago into the Petcurean search and it pulled up 79 retailers.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I had never heard of Annamaet before. It looks to be very good stuff.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Instead of thinking "switch now" - test the new kibble on your dog little by little right now. I don't necessarily believe itching is always related to food (except maybe corn content sometimes), but digestive issues always are. 

With the itching - I would probably try a Eukanuba bag that doesn't have corn in it but is similar to what he's been eating. They make a "pure adult" bag that doesn't have corn in it.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy eats Acana Pacifica, the fish formula. He does great on it and has not itching etc and at 15 months his ears are as clean as the day I brought him home at 8 weeks (I've never had to clean them). I believe its because its a grain free food.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I switched mine a while back at vets request. Bella was getting ear infections. Vet asked me to try a limited ingredient food that was grain free. I researched ad infinitum (it seemed ), and surprised myself by choosing a new Diamond product. Many people are down on Diamond, but they had a new product that fit the bill (and the pocketbook). The dogs have been doing very well on it. No new infections so far. Pet Food | Dog & Cat Food | Diamond Pet Foods


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Have had very good luck with Natural Balance Potato and Duck L.I.D. I am keeping an eye on them though, as they just merged with Del Monte...ugg. :wavey:Vicki


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

[edited by Mr. Bojangles]


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Based on my research and requirements, I have narrowed it down to Acana Ranchlands formula and Annamaet Manitok formula. Anyone care to take a look at those two choices and offer any opinions? Seems like a toss up, although I feel like Annamaet has the very slight advantage in terms of lower calcium (1.51% vs 2.3%) and lower ash (8.5% vs. 9%).


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Either one would be worth trying IMO. Just go slow as they are richer.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Based on my research and requirements, I have narrowed it down to Acana Ranchlands formula and Annamaet Manitok formula. Anyone care to take a look at those two choices and offer any opinions? Seems like a toss up, although I feel like Annamaet has the very slight advantage in terms of lower calcium (1.51% vs 2.3%) and lower ash (8.5% vs. 9%).


That is what my choices were between when I was looking for a lamb formula. I am going with Annamaet.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I have fed both my dogs a variety of the Acana formulas through the years. For the past five months they have been eating Annamaet Aqualuk (fish and grainfree) with the best success I've had in a long time.Bentley doesn't do well with grains and my lab has a chicken intolerance. They both have the best coats and skin condition on fish-based formulas.

I like that Annamaet tends to have more simple formulas than Acana. Their ash content is lower compared to many and their manufacturer, Ohio Pet foods, has never had a recall. All that said, my dogs both did pretty well with the Acana Pacifica; but that was before they changed the formula this past year to include lentils.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Bentley has been on the Acana Ranchlands now for a few days. He definitely likes it. His stools are a little softer, but not loose, and volume seems similar to before the switch. 

I think he is scratching and chewing himself less, but I will wait a few weeks to make a judgment on whether the change is alleviating his symptoms.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

It's been about 2 weeks since Bentley has been on the Acana. I think he is less itchy but my wife says that she doesn't see much of a difference. How long do I need to give it make a determination if it's working or not?


----------



## Pandy (Jul 21, 2013)

I hear alot about Orijen and EVO being some of the best quality kibbles. Personally I feed my cats EVO currently but sometimes go to blue buffalo if EVO isn't in stock in our pet store. For my future dog I plan to feed them Orijen it seems to have the best ingredients : ]


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would also recommend looking into Dr. Harvey's with raw added. You could do the unique proteins vs. chicken/beef from prepared suppliers like Bravo, Primal, Nature's Variety. I use it for my dog (not due to allergies) but have heard it does wonders for alleviating food allergy symptoms.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Based on my research and requirements, I have narrowed it down to Acana Ranchlands formula and Annamaet Manitok formula. Anyone care to take a look at those two choices and offer any opinions? Seems like a toss up, although I feel like Annamaet has the very slight advantage in terms of lower calcium (1.51% vs 2.3%) and lower ash (8.5% vs. 9%).


 
Sorry, I didn't see this last post. You don't want to only take calcium into account. You want to know the ratio between calciumhosphorus. It should be about 1:1 or 1.2:1. Since your dog is no longer a growing puppy, this isn't such a huge concern. I would be more apt to use the Annamaet than the Acana if given the choice between those two.



Mr. Bojangles said:


> It's been about 2 weeks since Bentley has been on the Acana. I think he is less itchy but my wife says that she doesn't see much of a difference. How long do I need to give it make a determination if it's working or not?


At least 6 weeks, preferably 3 months IMO.


----------

